

How Tuition Works At Oxford University (2007) - reeder
http://www.lawrence.edu/conference/tutorials/2007/gwilliams.pdf

======
russell
How _Tutorials_ Work at Oxford. Tuition works by becoming astronomical, with a
whopping increase in 2012.

